# A pic from a short moment



## tipex (Jun 21, 2010)

this is a silvering mice..i don't know how you tell this color...















that is elvis


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I am jealous!


----------



## tipex (Jun 21, 2010)

Jack don't be jealous... when you look good...it has a lot of bug for a showmice... in Show..it give not the full points.. this are good mice but not the best that i have


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I see that, but I am still jealous. I co do so many things with such pretty mice! :lol:


----------



## tipex (Jun 21, 2010)

LOL :lol:


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Elvis wants to come and live with me ,lol


----------



## tipex (Jun 21, 2010)

i think this is also a nice moment...


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!! those babies are soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo gorgeous!!! *admits i just went all squeaky* :lol:


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

These are such lovely mice and super photo's! 
I just LOVE the pic in the separate posting of the mousie on tipy-toes, tentativly touching the lightbulb ( sorry that sounded like one of those awful tongue-twisters :lol: )


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Very nice, both the pix and the mousies.


----------



## horse656 (Jun 23, 2010)

i love the baby mouse pictures.
they're so cute, they look like they've had a long day. haha :lol:


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Some fantastic photos !!!!


----------



## tipex (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## Fun Family Rodentry (Dec 1, 2009)

Wow I think you have the nicest tan ive ever seen color wise. The orange is SO rich. I would kill for some of your mice


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Beautiful mice, loving the foxes 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

It makes me happy to see people breeding tans which actually have the orange belly that's called for! 

Also, I love your photography. Very crisp and clear!


----------



## thekylie (Mar 6, 2010)

I am so jealous of your tans! They are what I want to breed and you NEVER see color like that on them here!


----------



## tipex (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks... 
i love the dove tan .... it look so sweet

























LG Tipex


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Aww! She's very cute!  I have questions, though. Haha...

Are the high muzzle patches (of orange) and the orange ears bred for? Those are faults over here, but I'm not sure what the standards are like in your part of the world...


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Your foxes, and herefords are quite lovely. 

The one that you don't know the name of the colour I believe is a 'Silvered brown' in English. 

Here are photos, and info of one, but the mouse really lacks the silvering. It needs more to meet standards for silvered.

http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varie ... brown.html

Yours has much nicer silvering, I think.


----------



## tipex (Jun 21, 2010)

in the Standards the like not high muzzle patches and also orange ears... it is a faults...  your correct... but he is so so sweet.... 

and the Tan feet also


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Yes, the tan color is excellent--like it should be. If I had to choose between a mouse with too-high cheek patches and an excellent tan and a a mouse with a perfect line of demarcation but poor tan, I'd choose the former.


----------



## tipex (Jun 21, 2010)

hallo Rhasputin

He is a choco fox... with si si.... you say also silvered brown?... he have no A/A.... LG Tipex.. in the SKZ Standard he call...chocolate silvered... lg tipex


----------



## tipex (Jun 21, 2010)

he is choose the last.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Chocolate silvered makes sense too.  
I didn't know that in SKZ it could be shown as chocolate silvered, some clubs bunch all brown silvered mice into one category. 
Depends on the mouse club! 

Here is another silvered brown, this one is agouti: 
http://thefunmouse.com/varieties/images ... eredLG.jpg


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Tipex I have a question! 
I know you do not support 'suffering breeds' like dominant red, and Avy brindle.

But I noticed you breed Variegated, which is lethal when homozygous. How do you feel about this?


----------



## tipex (Jun 21, 2010)

Rhasputin nice pic brown umbrous si si... so hot

I breed the Variegated only with self colors...

W/w with w/w.... so it is no problem to breed it... it is only a problem homozygous...LG tipex


----------



## tipex (Jun 21, 2010)

lol in the last litter i have a half face... that look so nice... lg tipex


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh I see!
I was curious, but now it makes sense.


----------



## zigable (Jul 26, 2010)

:O That half face is a stunner! I want him / her! haha


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow. Wonderful photography... and mice of course


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Posing in a glass or tube or anything round yields really nice poses. You've used that quality and your meeces look so lovely lively and alert. Your tans are wonderful!


----------



## tipex (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks for your nice answer

New pic.. .


















































lg tipex...


----------

